# Other Pets > Dogs >  My New Corgi Puppy!

## Marissa@MKmorphs

Sent a deposit for my puppy today! She is a little female tricolor Pembroke Welsh Corgi! I have been wanting a corgi for years and its finally happening. 

She is only a week old, but here are the pictures I have of her. 

Everyone, meet Bandit!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (10-12-2013),_Flikky_ (09-17-2013),_Wapadi_ (09-24-2013)

----------


## LooptyLoo

Oh my flipping gosh, she's adorable!!!!  Congrats  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Thank you! She was born on 9/11 so she is still an itty bitty pup <3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Oni

I had a pembroke and a cardigan. Corgis are funny as hell, awesome, quirky, smart dogs, congrats to you  :Smile: 

Pups look like teddy bears when they start getting big enough to run around.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I used to dog sit a pembroke puppy about 4-5 days out of the week and I absolutely fell in love. So glad I get to have one of my own!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

So adorable.

----------


## satomi325

Very cute! Congrats!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

Very cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## treeboa

> I had a pembroke and a cardigan. Corgis are funny as hell, awesome, quirky, smart dogs, congrats to you 
> 
> Pups look like teddy bears when they start getting big enough to run around.


This is what makes me want one! That little one is so tiny and cute! I know it's going to be hard to wait those weeks. Congrats!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

They are fantastic dogs.  I definitely feel like they are the right breed for me, especially for apartment living at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I got a new photo from the breeder yesterday! She was 9 days old yesterday and her eyes are just starting to crack open  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Crazymonkee

How sweet!!  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------


## SarWildDog

Congrats! I'll be following this thread xD I'm hoping to get one by January-Feb.

----------


## Eric Alan

Love corgis!




 :Very Happy:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> Congrats! I'll be following this thread xD I'm hoping to get one by January-Feb.


Congrats! Have you started contacting breeders? Do you know what sex and color you want?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## SarWildDog

> Congrats! Have you started contacting breeders? Do you know what sex and color you want?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I've contacted a local breeder, but due to some recent difficulties, she is unsure if she will have a litter until later next year.
Honestly, I'd prefer a red and white but I would take a tri(I'm just very picky when it comes to tricolors xD). I'm leaning towards male, but I might go with female. Either way, they'll be altered and be my awesome companion.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> I've contacted a local breeder, but due to some recent difficulties, she is unsure if she will have a litter until later next year.
> Honestly, I'd prefer a red and white but I would take a tri(I'm just very picky when it comes to tricolors xD). I'm leaning towards male, but I might go with female. Either way, they'll be altered and be my awesome companion.


Lucky for you red and whites are much more common! Check out the PWCCA website or mycorgi.com to see if there are other breeders near you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

She is now 2 weeks and 1 day old!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Schaub

Oh my goodness! So cute! Congrats on your puppy!

----------


## Mr Oni

> They are fantastic dogs.  I definitely feel like they are the right breed for me, especially for apartment living at the moment. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just keep in mind that they are Medium sized dogs. 
So when they are around 1 1/2 - 2 they need just as much room/outdoor space as any Lab, shepard or retriever.
They are herding dogs so if you have cats or children they will be corailed (<--spelling?) 
they will herd other dogs and people. Its halarious to watch them herd cats.

They can be obsessive with a toy as well, so if you can find that magical toy you can control them much easier because they kinda do whatever they want.

Best frisbee dog i ever owned was my Cardigan, she would play until she was crawling and would still want to fetch.

My pembroke on the other hand liked big bouncy balls and to chase/herd my cardigan when she chased her frisbee....he also liked pinecones....he would pick one up and just carry it with him in his mouth. Long walks with him and his pinecone

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my gosh so cute! I love corgis!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> Just keep in mind that they are Medium sized dogs. 
> So when they are around 1 1/2 - 2 they need just as much room/outdoor space as any Lab, shepard or retriever.
> They are herding dogs so if you have cats or children they will be corailed (<--spelling?) 
> they will herd other dogs and people. Its halarious to watch them herd cats.
> 
> They can be obsessive with a toy as well, so if you can find that magical toy you can control them much easier because they kinda do whatever they want.
> 
> Best frisbee dog i ever owned was my Cardigan, she would play until she was crawling and would still want to fetch.
> 
> My pembroke on the other hand liked big bouncy balls and to chase/herd my cardigan when she chased her frisbee....he also liked pinecones....he would pick one up and just carry it with him in his mouth. Long walks with him and his pinecone


Thanks for all that, but I am well aware of their adult size and their space/exercise requirements. I've spent a lot of time dog sitting a few pembrokes and have family members that have them also. A corgi is the smallest of my favorite breeds. After corgis we plan on owning a few malamutes and Bernese mountain dogs as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Alexiel03

awww so cute! ive always wanted a corgi  :Smile:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

These pictures are of Bandit at 3 weeks and 2 days old! In the group picture she us on the top right. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

She is now 4 weeks and 3 days old! Look at those paws <3




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------

_Mr Oni_ (10-12-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

What a cutie!  And so cool you have got to know her from a tiny baby!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> What a cutie!  And so cool you have got to know her from a tiny baby!


I know! It's fantastic. I love watching her grow up  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Almost six weeks old now! I get to go meet her for the first time on Saturday!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Amose

Bandit is gorgeous and like the 1st picture most. Do share some more pictures of Bandit.

----------

